# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی عمران

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی عمران

هدف

هدف از این رشته تربیت نیروهای متخصصی است كه بتوانند در پروژه*های مختلف عمرانی در زمینه*های ساختمانی ، راه*سازی ، پل*سازی ، سازه*ها و بناهای آبی، جمع*آوری و دفع فاضلاب و ... مسوولیت طرح ، محاسبه و اجرا و نظارت بر اجرا را بر عهده گیرند.

مهندسی عمران از جمله رشته*هایی است كه بیانگر كاربرد علم در ایجاد سازندگی و عمران كشور است. یعنی هرچیزی كه به آبادی یك كشور باز می*گردد، مانند: سد، فرودگاه، جاده، برج، تونل، دكل*های مخابرات، ساختمان*های مقاوم در مقابل زلزله، سیل و آتش و نیروگاههای برق و مصالح سبك، ارزان و با كیفیت مناسب برای ساخت و ساز، در حیطه كار مهندس عمران قرار می*گیرد.

مهندسی عمران طیف بسیار وسیعی از كارها را در بر می*گیرد. یعنی اگر بخواهیم ساختمان، پل، برج، تونل، راه، سیلو و یا شبكه*های فاضلاب بسازیم در آغاز به یك مهندس كارآمد عمران نیاز داریم تا علاوه بر رعایت جنبه*های فنی و اجرایی، اقتصادی نیز عمل كند. چون اقتصادی بودن یك اصل در مهندسی عمران است.

فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته می*توانند پس از پایان تحصیلات، مسوولیتهای متفاوتی نظیر طراحی، محاسبه، اجرا و نظارت بر اجرای طرحهای مختلف عمرانی را به عهده گیرند. از جمله می*توان به موارد زیر اشاره نمود:

1- محاسبه ، ساخت و اجرا و تا حدودی طراحی ساختمانهای مختلف مسكونی، اداری و صنعتی اعم از آجری، بتنی و فولادی، نظیر ساختمانهای مسكونی ویلایی، چندطبقه، آپارتمانها و برجهای بلند و همچنین كارهای ساختمانی اداره*ها، مدرسه*ها، بیمارستانها ، كارخانه*ها و مراكز صنعتی، ساختمانها و مراكز ورزشی ، تالارهای اجتماعات و ... .

2- طراحی ، محاسبه و اجرای راهها و جاده*های مختلف ارتباطی داخل و خارج شهرها و روستاها اعم از : راههای شوسه، راههای آسفالته، بزرگراه ها و نیز راه*آهن (شامل مسیریابی ، پیاده كردن مسیر ، زیرسازی و روسازی)

3- ساخت و اجرا و در مواردی طراحی و محاسبه انواع پلهای بتنی و فلزی با دهانه*ها و ابعاد و شكلهای متفاوت نظیر: پلهای داخل شهری و روگذرها، پلهای خارج شهری و جاده*ها.

4- اجرای سدهای مختلف خاكی و بتنی و نیز بندهای انحرافی و سایر تاسیسات وابسته نظیر تونل یا كانال انحراف آب رودخانه (جهت اجرای عملیات كارگاهی در ضمن ساخت سد)، تاسیسات آبگیری از سد و كنترل ارتفاع آب در پشت سد و ...

5-اجرای كارهای مربوط به ساماندهی رودخانه*ها.

6- طراحی ، محاسبه و ساخت خطوط انتقال آب اعم از انواع كانالهای تحت فشار و یا كانالهای با سطح آزاد آب كه به منظور انتقال آب از سدها و دریاچه*ها و ... برای مصارف كشاورزی، شرب و صنعتی به منطقه*های مورد نیاز و نیز جهت انتقال آب از تصفیه*خانه*های آب به مخازن آب و از آن*جا به مناطق مصرف، ساخته می*شوند.

7- ساخت تصفیه*خانه*های آب و فاضلاب شامل: ساختمانها و تاسیسات مربوط، محوطه*سازی و ... .

8- طراحی ، محاسبه و ساخت شبكه*های آب*رسانی به منطقه*های شهری و روستایی جهت تامین آب شرب مورد نیاز افراد و تاسیسات مربوط نظیر: مخازن آب، لوله*كشی ، انشعابات و ... .

9- طراحی ، محاسبه و ساخت شبكه*های جمع*آوری و دفع آبهای سطحی ناشی از نزولات جوی در خیابانها و سایر منطقه*های شهرها و شهركها و همچنین شبكه*های جمع*آوری و دفع فاضلابهای خانگی و صنعتی و انتقال آنها به خارج از شهر و تصفیه*خانه*ها.

10- انجام بسیاری از كارهای نقشه*برداری كه برای كارهای ساختمانی مختلف نظیر: راه*سازی، سد سازی، و ... مورد نیاز است؛ و همچنین تا حدودی كارهای نقشه*كشی طراحی و معماری.

توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه

یك مهندس عمران باید بسیار اجتماعی و دارای توان ایجاد ارتباط با جمله سایرین باشد. چون رشته مهندسی عمران یك رشته گروهی است. یعنی متخصص عمران در محیط كار خود با اقشار مختلف جامعه از جامعه كارگران، تكنسین*ها و مهندسان رشته*های دیگر سروكار دارد و باید با همه این افراد ارتباط خوبی برقرار كند تا بتواند شاهد پیشرفت و موفقیت كارش باشد.

با توجه به كمیت و كیفیت درسهایی كه در این رشته ارایه می*گردد، داوطلب باید از توان و دانش برتر در زمینه*های ریاضی و فیزیك برخوردار باشد. همچنین توان جسمی ، قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل ، قدرت تجسم و دقت كافی در بسیاری از مسایل را داشته باشد.

رشته مهندسی عمران دارای دو بعد اجرایی و نظری و آزمایشگاهی است. در این میان عده*ای از مهندسین جذب كارهای اجرایی می*شوند كه در این صورت باید آمادگی كار در كارگاههای داخل و خارج شهر را داشته باشند یعنی برای برنامه*ریزی و سروكار داشتن با اقشار مختلف مردم آماده باشند و عده*ای نیز جذب بعد نظری و آزمایشگاهی مهندسی می*شوند كه این عده نیز باید آمادگی كارهای محاسباتی ، دفتری و آزمایشگاهی را داشته باشند. كارهایی كه به ریاضیات قوی و صبر و حوصله بسیار نیاز دارد.

شایان ذكر است كه بسیاری از كارها و طرحهای عمرانی در خارج از محیطهای شهری بوده و فعالیت نسبتا زیادی را می*طلبد لذا داوطلب این رشته باید علاقمند به كارهای عمرانی بوده و توانایی كار در محیطهای پرجمعیت را داشته باشد.

نكات تكمیلی

هنگام مرور دفترچه رشته های تحصیلی دانشگاه ها چند رشته به چشم می خورد كه دارای پیشوند مهندسی علمی - كاربردی می باشند.

عنوان علمی - كاربردی نشان دهنده كاربردی تر بودن این رشته ها می باشد كه آنها را از حالت تئوری و نظری به سمت كاربردی سوق می دهد و فعالیت های كارگاهی بخش عمده ای از مطالب درسی این رشته ها می باشد.

رشته های مهندسی علمی - كاربردی شبكه های آب و فاضلاب ، مهندسی علمی - كاربردی بهره برداری از سد و شبكه و مهندسی علمی - كاربردی ساختمان های آبی از جمله این رشته ها هستند كه بطور اختصاصی در دانشكده صنعت آب و برق شهید عباسپور وابسته به وزارت نیرو ارائه می گردند. با توجه به اینکه هر کدام از سه رشته فوق بخشی از مهندسی عمران گرایش آب می باشند ، لذا در این قسمت آورده شده اتد دانشكده صنعت آب و برق شهید عباسپور در این رشته ها از هر دو جنس دختر و پسر پذیرش كرده و دارای تعهدی به میزان دو برابر مدت تحصیل می باشد.

معرفی گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی

این رشته در سطح كارشناسی دارای سه گرایش عمران - عمران ، عمران - نقشه*برداری و عمران - آب است.

نقشه*برداری

طرح و اجرای برنامه*های عمران و مطالعات مربوط به زمین مستلزم وجود اطلاع دقیق مهندسی (مسطحاتی، ارتفاعی، چگونگی) به صورت نقشه*های گوناگون (ترسیمی ، رقمی، تصویری) از منطقه مورد نظر است. مجموعه نقشه*برداری پاسخگوی این نیازها به گونه*ای هماهنگ با دیگر رشته*های عمران است و هدفش تربیت افرادی است كه آگاهی علمی كافی و مهارت فنی لازم را در زمینه نقشه*برداری داشته باشند.

داوطلبان ورود به این رشته باید در ریاضیات (هندسه، مثلثات) و فیزیك دوره دبیرستان قوی بوده علاقه*مندی و آمادگی جسمی (برای كارهای صحرایی و ...) لازم را دارا باشند. بعضی دروس تخصصی این رشته عبارتند از : راه سازی ، تئوری خطاها، جغرافیای ایران ، نقشه*برداری، ژئودزی (جهت تعیین شكل زمین) ، فتوگرامتری زمینی و هوایی (عكسهای هوایی) ، كارتوگرافی، هیدروگرافی (نقشه*برداری از بستر دریا) ، پروژه و كارآموزی از جمله دروس این دوره است. بعضی تواناییهای فارغ*التصیلان این رشته عبارتند از:

مدیریت گروههای اجرایی در عملیات نقشه*برداری ، طرح و برنامه*های سیستم نقشه، محاسبات و برنامه*ریزی در زمینه*های مختلف فنی نقشه*برداری، تدریس و آموزش در دوره كاردانی (پس از طی دوره مربوط به تعلیم و تربیت).

امكان ادامه تحصیل در این رشته تا حد كارشناسی ارشد در داخل و در سطوح بالاتر در خارج از كشور موجود است. سازمان نقشه*برداری وزارت برنامه و بودجه ، وزارت راه و ترابری ،* وزارت نفت ، سازمان آب ، سازمان بنادر و كشتیرانی،* اداره جغرافیایـی ارتش و سپاه و بخش خصوصـی و ... از جمله محلهای جذب فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته است.

زیربنای كلیه كارهای عمرانی نقشه برداری است و با توجه به لزوم انجام دادن كارهای عمرانی، فارغ*التحصیلان آن سریعا جذب بازار كار می*شوند. داوطلبان باید به سختی كار در بیابان و كوهستان و شرایط سخت نقشه*برداری توجه داشته باشند.

عمران- عمران

این رشته قبلا به مهندسی راه و ساختمان موسوم بوده و به منظور تربیت مهندسان طراح ، محاسبه و اجرای پروژه*های ساختمانی، صنعتی ، راه*سازی و تاسیسات آبی و نظارت بر حسن اجرای طرحهای عمرانی در زمینه*های فوق و همچنین همكاری با مهندسان مشاور یا محاسبه در زمینه*های یاد شده ، به وجود آمده است. قسمت عمده دروس این رشته را مجموعه متنوعی از دروس نظری و پروژه*های طراحی تشكیل می*دهد و كنار آنها تعدادی دروس آزمایشگاهی و كارگاهی و نیز دو دوره كارآموزی در طی دو تابستان پیش*بینی شده است.

با توجه به سیاستهای عمرانی و سرمایه*گذاریهای دولت برای ایجاد ساختمانها، راهها، پلها، سدها، نیروگاههای هسته*ای و حرارتی ، رفع نیازهای عمرانی در زمینه مسكن و تاسیسات آبی جهت تامین آب آشامیدنی شهرها و روستاها همچنین بازسازی مناطق جنگ*زده اهمیت این رشته مشخص می*شود.

فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته می*توانند در وزارتخانه*ها (نظیر وزارتخانه*های راه* و ترابری مسكن و شهرسازی و نیرو) و شركتهای دولتی و شركتهای خصوصی و مهندسان مشاور به كارهای طراحی ، محاسبه و اجرا بپردازند.

در شرایط حاضر فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته می*توانند در دوره*های مختلف كارشناسی ارشد سازه (آنالیز و طرح سازه*ها) ، خاك و پی (مطالعه مسائل مربوط به رفتار خاكها و محاسبات پی*ها) ، راه و ترابری (طرح راهها و شبكه ترابری) ، سازه*های آبی (طراحی سازه*های هیدرولیكی و مسائل آبی دیگر در ارتباط با سدها) در داخل كشور ادامه تحصیل دهند.

دارا بودن دانش قوی ریاضی و فیزیك و توانایی جسمانی از ضروریات این رشته است. حدود 10 درصد از دروس این دوره عملی است و از دروس تخصصی آن می*توان طراحی سازه*های فولاد و بتن ، پی*سازی، مكانیك خاك، مكانیك سیالات، هیدرولیك و تحلیل سازه*ها را نام برد.

عمران - آب

این دوره(كارشناسی) به منظور تربیت متخصصانی تدوین شده است كه بتوانند در زمینه*های شناخت منابع آب و كنترل و بهسازی كیفیت منابع آب اطلاعات لازم را به دست آورند تا بتوانند در مراحل مختلف طراحی ، نظارت و مدیریت پروژه*های آب كار كنند. با توجه به اینكه توسعه كشور در زمینه*های كشاورزی، صنعتی ، عمران و ... بستگی به میزان آب قابل استفاده دارد می*توان صنعت آب را در ایران در زمره صنایع مادر به حساب آورد. داوطلبان ورود به این دوره ها باید در دروس ریاضی، فیزیك و شیمی دبیرستان قوی بوده، علاقه*مندی و استعداد لازم (خصوصا در زمینه طراحی ) را داشته باشند. دروس این دوره ها به صورت عمومی، پایه ، اصلی ، تخصصی، انتخابی و كارآموزی (كارآموزی صحرایی پروژه تخصصی و كارآموزی تخصصی) است. بعضی دروس اصلی و تخصصی این گرایش ها عبارتند از : مكانیك خاك ، هواشناسی ، هیدرولیك ، آبهای زیرزمینی ، سدهای كوتاه ، پی*سازی و ...

فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره ها تواناییهای لازم را در زمینه*های مربوط به كارشناسی مطالعه منابع آب ، تاسیسات آبی و سازه*های هیدرولیكی، كارشناسی آب و فاضلاب و نظارت بر حسن اجرای طرحهای آبی را خواهند داشت. سازمان آب، وزارت جهاد كشاورزی ،* وزارت نیرو و بخش خصوصی و ... از جمله مراكز جذب فارغ*التحصیلان این دوره است.

یكی از امتیازات این گرایش ها آن است كه علاوه بر محاسبات سازه*ای، وارد محاسبات هیدرولوژی و هیدرولیك نیز شده و بر وسعت كار می*افزاید.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر

رشته مهندسی عمران در ایران تا مقطع دكتری تدریس می*شود و لذا راه برای ادامه تحصیلات باز است.

فارغ*التحصیل مقطع كارشناسی می*تواند در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد در گرایشهای مختلف : سازه، سازه*های هیدرولیكی، مهندسی زلزله، راه و ترابری، مكانیك خاك و پی، مهندسی آب ، سازه*های دریایی، مهندسی مدیریت ساخت، مهندسی برنامه*ریزی حمل و نقل، مهندسی نقشه*برداری فتوگرافی و مهندسی محیط زیست به تحصیل ادامه دهد.


آینده شغلی و بازاركار

مراكز مختلفی به صورت مستقیم و غیرمستقیم در فعالیتهای عمرانی نقش دارند كه هر یك به تناسب نوع فعالیت خود، اقدام به جذب فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته می*كنند.

وزارت*خانه*های مسكن و شهرسازی، راه و ترابری، جهاد سازندگی و نیرو به صورت گسترده*تر و سایر وزارت*خانه*ها، اداره*ها ، سازمانها ، مراكز دولتی و خصوصی نظیر : وزارت*خانه*های آموزش و پرورش ، كشاورزی ، فرهنگ و آموزش عالی، بانكها و ... به صورت مستقیم برای كارهای عمرانی خود مثل طرح و محاسبه، اجرا و نظارت بر اجرا، نیاز به استخدام مهندسان عمران دارند. علاوه بر آن ، شركتهای مختلف مهندسان مشاور كه در كشور به صورت گسترده وظیفه طراحی ، محاسبه و نظارت بر اجرای پروژه*های ساختمانی را بر عهده دارند؛ همچنین شركتهای ساختمانی و راه*سازی دولتی و خصوصی كه در اجرای این طرحها فعالیت دارند، تعداد كثیری از فارغ*التحصیلان رشته عمران را استخدام می*كنند.

اصولا مهندس عمران شانس كاری زیادی دارد چون در طراحی و ساخت بسیاری از كارهای عمرانی مانند: راهها ، پل*ها ، سدها ، سازه*های دریایی برای سكوهای نفتی، آشیانه*های هواپیما و خانه*های مسكونی مقاوم در مقابل زلزله*، مهندسین عمران حضوری فعال دارند. متخصصانی كه یا در دفترهای مشاوره به طراحی پروژه*های فوق می*پردازند و یا مجری كارهای عمرانی مذكور بوده و به كیفیت اجرای آنها نظارت دارند.

البته باید توجه داشت كه هر دانشجوی مهندسی عمران نمی*تواند فرصت*های شغلی خوبی داشته باشد. بلكه باید در دوران تحصیل به دنبال پژوهش ، تحقیق و یادگرفتن باشد نه این كه تنها واحدهای دانشگاهی را پاس كند و یا حتی به فكر یك معدل خوب دانشگاهی باشد. چون شركتهای عمرانی خصوصی و دولتی به دنبال یك نیروی كارآمد هستند نه یك شاگر اول دانشگاه .

وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر

وقتی كسی صحبت از سازندگی می*كند اولین چیزی كه به ذهن هر كس می*رسد پل، سد، كارخانه و كارگاه است كه ساخت بنای همه اینها بر عهده مهندسین عمران است و به همین دلیل فرصت*های شغلی این رشته در همه جای دنیا بسیار زیاد است. در كشور ما نیز كه فعالیت*های عمرانی 30 تا 40 درصد كل بودجه كشور را به خود اختصاص می*دهد، بازار كار یك مهندس عمران از مهندسین رشته*های دیگر بیشتر است. بویژه این كه كشور ما بعد از انقلاب در زمینه مهندسی عمران رشد زیادی داشته است.

با توجه به روند رو به رشد ساخت و ساز بناهای شهری در ایران و احتیاج به مسكن و ساختمان به نظر می*رسد بازار كار این رشته همچنان پویا و پرتحرك باشد.

پیش*بینی وضعیت آینده رشته در ایران

چندسال پیش كه برای مترو كارشناسان ژاپنی آمده بودند، یكی از آنها گفته بود تهران ده بزرگی است چرا كه خیلی از سیستم*های شهری را ندارد. این نشان می*دهد كه برای پیشرفت و توسعه، ما به كارهای زیربنایی مثل راه، مترو و تاسیسات شهری بسیار نیازمندیم. برای مثال امكان ندارد كه كشوری پیشرفت كند اما سیستم ترابری و حمل و نقل آن به طور كامل درست نشده باشد؛ كاری كه بخش اصلی آن بر عهده مهندسین عمران است.

----------


## Parniya



----------


## Parniya

___________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------


## mhr74

با سلام دوستان من مشکلم این هست که از ارتفاع می ترسم می خواستم ببینم حالا یعنی نمی توانم بروم عمران؟

----------


## Parniya

> با سلام دوستان من مشکلم این هست که از ارتفاع می ترسم می خواستم ببینم حالا یعنی نمی توانم بروم عمران؟


خیلی باحالی  :Yahoo (94): 
خب پروژه های بالا 5 طبقه رو قبول نکن  :Yahoo (94): 

کم کم ترس ت از بین میره نگران نباش
مثه کسایی که پزشکی میخونن  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mhr74

> خیلی باحالی 
> خب پروژه های بالا 5 طبقه رو قبول نکن 
> 
> کم کم ترس ت از بین میره نگران نباش
> مثه کسایی که پزشکی میخونن


ببین عزیز من کلاً از ارتفاع دوطبقه به بالا می ترسم و مسخره کردن هم نداره اصلاً هم رفع نمی شود حالا اگه من مهندس عمران شدم حتماً باید برم بالای ساختمان ؟

خواهشاً کمک کنید

----------


## Parniya

> ببین عزیز من کلاً از ارتفاع دوطبقه به بالا می ترسم و مسخره کردن هم نداره اصلاً هم رفع نمی شود حالا اگه من مهندس عمران شدم حتماً باید برم بالای ساختمان ؟
> 
> خواهشاً کمک کنید


من مسخره کردم ؟  :Yahoo (21): 

عذر میخوام اگه اینطوری فکر کردی ، منظوری نداشتم 

نمیدونم ، اقوام ما با عمران شغلای مختلفی دارن

----------


## mhr74

> من مسخره کردم ؟ 
> 
> عذر میخوام اگه اینطوری فکر کردی ، منظوری نداشتم 
> 
> نمیدونم ، اقوام ما با عمران شغلای مختلفی دارن


خوب عزیز من از این اقوام تان سوال کن مشکل من را بگو  تو را خدا کمک کن یکم توضیح بده ای خدا دارم دیوانه می شوم

----------


## mhr74

دوستان انتخاب رشته شروع شده خوب کمک کنید

----------


## reza0

يكي لطفا بياد توضيح بده منظور از آمادگي جسمي بالا چيه؟

----------


## na3r!n

> يكي لطفا بياد توضيح بده منظور از آمادگي جسمي بالا چيه؟


امادگی جسمی میخواد چیکار دیگه:yahoo (21):

----------


## Takfir

> امادگی جسمی میخواد چیکار دیگه:yahoo (21):



بالا رفتن از پله های ساختمون نیمه کاره!

تحمل سردی و گرمی روی برج!

----------


## na3r!n

> بالا رفتن از پله های ساختمون نیمه کاره!
> 
> تحمل سردی و گرمی روی برج!


اخه همچین گفت امادگی جسمی فک کردم باید پرورش اندام کار کنه این چیزا که از پس یه ادم معمولیم بر میاد
ولی در کل خیلی رشته توپیه
من همه ی خونوادمو فامیلام شغلشون عمرانه
از بین رشته های تاپ ریاضی فقط عمران فرصت شغلیش بهتره

----------


## reza0

دوستان راسته كه عمران شغل پر استرسيه؟

----------


## Sky98

واقعا رشته سختیه
ما یه کتاب هیدرولیک عمران داریم
داره پدرمون رو درمیاره
استادمون گاهی رسما هنگ میکنه بخاطر سوالای ما(سخته نمیفهمیم خب!!!!!!!!)

----------


## master_2013

> واقعا رشته سختیه
> ما یه کتاب هیدرولیک عمران داریم
> داره پدرمون رو درمیاره
> استادمون گاهی رسما هنگ میکنه بخاطر سوالای ما(سخته نمیفهمیم خب!!!!!!!!)


هیدرولیک کانال های باز جزء یکی از زیباترین درس های آبی عمران هست.
پیشنهاد میکنم یک بار به طور کامل کتاب هیدرولیک دکتر جلیل ابریشمی رو مطالعه کنید و سپس کتاب هیدرولیک سری عمران.
سبز باشید

----------


## Sky98

> هیدرولیک کانال های باز جزء یکی از زیباترین درس های آبی عمران هست.
> پیشنهاد میکنم یک بار به طور کامل کتاب هیدرولیک دکتر جلیل ابریشمی رو مطالعه کنید و سپس کتاب هیدرولیک سری عمران.
> سبز باشید


بله دقیقا کتاب دکتر جلیلی رو داریم میخونیم
اما استادمون نمیتونه اونطور که باید مفهوم رو برسونه

----------

